# Test kit on flights with Ryan air



## lucy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi All,

I am due to fly to Ireland for work purposes tomorrow.
I have rang Ryan air re carrying my test kit (only blood testing kit with strips - no medication) in my hand luggage as that is all I am taking.

I have been told I need a letter from my GP to allow me to do it - but as you all probably know by now  my GP won't allow testing - so I do it sneakily.

Any suggestions on what I do - do I just go 2 days without testing?


----------



## Copepod (Jul 27, 2010)

Take kit with you - the only bits they might confiscate, unlikely but possible, are lancets, so you won't lose anything too expensive, like strips or meter. 
Have a good trip. Perhaps worth looking in pharmacies in Ireland, in case strips are cheaper there? (I'm assuming you mean Republic of Ireland, not Northern Ireland)


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 27, 2010)

Now thats an excellent idea.
Thank you


----------



## Caroline (Jul 27, 2010)

Hope you have a good trip.

Slightly off topic but in a similar vein, we have random bag checks at work. before our bags are checked we are asked do you have anything sharp in your bag. Since I always have my puncture kit (meter test strips and lancets) I always say yes at which point they call over their supervisor who tells me to stop winding his staff up and show them my sharp bits. The supervisor can see the funny side of it, but the bag checkers can't.


----------



## Lizzie53 (Jul 27, 2010)

I think it's very unlikely that they will notice it. I used to carry my test kit on various airlines and I have never been stopped. I have carried needles on several flights now and only once been asked for my doctors letter.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jul 27, 2010)

I haver never been asked for my doctors letter, in fact I think its dated 9 years ago, because I havnt used it...

Just go with it, if your asked just tell them it tests your blood sugar, job done.....

Have a nice trip.........


----------



## Moddey (Jul 27, 2010)

Same here, never been asked for it. And we have carried spare needles in our hand luggage, scary, big, dangerous needles 
Meter, strips and lancets are clearly for measuring and you can cause very little harm with those...
If you have a valid prescription for any diabetes related medication, take that with you.


----------



## Monica (Jul 27, 2010)

We have flown with Ryanair several times and have never had any problems. The only place you will be checked is the security check.


----------



## RWJ (Jul 27, 2010)

I've flown a couple of times with Ryanair, including to and from Spain in the last couple of weeks. Also many other airlines since being diagnosed. I have never declared sharps and only once did the security check pick up my plastic box with test kit, needles, pens etc in it. All they were interested in was a small pair of nail scissors! They said they had to confiscate them. My response was that I needed them to access my medication in an emergency, so could they please confirm that they had warned the cabin crew to keep a close eye on me throughout the flight. Two minutes later, clearance from an hastily sought supervisor!
My suggestion is if they are found in your luggage, explain you are diabetic and need to test regularly during the flight, if they insist on confiscating the sharps, use the same tactic. Also tell them you'll need assistance on arrival in case you Hypo without knowing.
Good luck, don't worry, most airport security have somebody sensible available.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 27, 2010)

Always worth remembering that the airport is responsible for security checks, not the airline, but the airline that makes the rules / prices about checking in hold baggage, which increases amount of hand luggage. This fact is only really needed if you have to write and complain, as I had to once after hassle before boarding a flight to Belfast from Luton Airport, of all the exotic places I've been!
And always declare sharps before the guard starts searching your bag, as you don't want any risk of them injuring themselves - usually they're happy for your to open the case to show the meter, pricker and lancets.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2010)

I always wonder whether my multiclix lancet should be called a 'sharp', The lancets are encolsed within a drum in the pen and have to be primed before anything sharp emerges - even then it's specifically designed to only penetrate about a millimetre!


----------



## PhilT (Jul 28, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Always worth remembering that the airport is responsible for security checks, not the airline, but the airline that makes the rules / prices about checking in hold baggage, which increases amount of hand luggage. This fact is only really needed if you have to write and complain, as I had to once after hassle before boarding a flight to Belfast from Luton Airport, of all the exotic places I've been!
> And always declare sharps before the guard starts searching your bag, as you don't want any risk of them injuring themselves - usually they're happy for your to open the case to show the meter, pricker and lancets.


 
That is not entirely true. The airport authority control central search where you go through to the departure lounge and other check points around the airport and have to apply the regulations set out by the DfT (Department for Transport); but if you fly on a US carrier you will be subject to additional security procedures including passenger profiling and baggage searches while still at check-in. This is because all US based carriers have to comply with the regulations set down by the FAA (Federal Aviation Administration) as well as the local security regulations.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 28, 2010)

Agreed about specifics of flying to / from USA. What I was really trying to highlight was that Ryanair wasn't the deciding agency in OP's situation, flying to Ireland. Plus, when I had to complain about treatment at Luton Airport, I wrote to the airport, not the airline (can't even remember which airline). And I still recommend warning staff before they handle kit - finger prickers could be set off by anyone unfamiliar with all models, and I doubt anyone, not even those with diabetes or specialist nurses, are familiar with all models, so would be unfair to expect such detailed knowledge of airport security staff.


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 30, 2010)

Update for you all and thanks for your help.

I carried my pack in my handluggage which was checked at security (always me!)
Not a thing was said about the pack at all, so I shall not worry in future.

Thanks all


----------



## Copepod (Jul 30, 2010)

Great to hear feedback. Hope the stay was OK, as well as the journey? Any news about diabetes consumables prices in Ireland?


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 30, 2010)

No -  I didn't need to look for any in the end -sorry.
Although I have to say Dublin was quite expensive generally. A lovely place though


----------

